# Why Are Potheads Losers?



## Southern.IL.Buds (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, please do not be offended by the title of this thread. i only came here to say this. The reason potheads are considered losers, is because we are content with what we have. marijuana definitely makes me feel comfortable, how about you? just comfortable enough to sit around in your pajamas all day when theres nothing else to do. comfortable enough to not care whos got the coolest pair of jeans on... i mean really, if we all had comfortable thoughts, this world would be much different. but instead weve got insecure people everywhere, worried that someone else will get more out of life than them... To tell the truth, i think there are alot of people here that would agree that life is pretty boring.. were born, we age, get hurt, get high and we all eventually die... we all are judged by the creator.. and either go to heaven or hell.. so get over yourself, nobody cares that you drive a hummer, or if you eat with gold utensils, your shit stinks just like mine, and your teeth will rot out some day, just like that homeless guy that begs for your change. If we could all just feel comfortable would we really give a fuck about money? i know that if i had a choice between all the mj or all the money in the world id pick the weed. i would smoke a joint with everyone i saw, not just those with nice clothes and fancy cars. if i had the money though, id burn that shit, make people forget lower class, middle class and all of their greed. fuck the government, its their fault that we even have these classifications, i dont care if your william shatner, the only thing that makes us who we are anymore is the amount of money that we can fork out. Food for though, everything in your home, unless its illegal, has been taxed by the government, correct? Your carpet, your couches. now think about the money you get if you have a job working legally. the government gets a portion of that. how about the water you drink, the government even gets a portion of that money too. they Take EVERYTHING that they can without a second thought as to who it affects... Obamas fuckin ass is taking vacations, sittin on the beach, drinking your tax money up, all the while, americans are having a hard time filling their gas tanks and feeding their kids. I dont know about you but i disagree with that. I hope all greedy people burn in hell, and those that smoke mj get to light a joint on the flames. It Felt good to rant now imma lite a joint and burn my anger. any fellow RIU Members feel free to join, comments are welcome..

P.S. if your commenting on the fact that i mentioned a creator, take a look at everything around you, that was so obviously created for our use, and keep your closed mind to yourself, thanks.


----------



## t0keordie420 (Mar 2, 2010)

i agree....most of us are losers in the eyes of society but at least were happy losers not the pissed off alcoholic losers haha


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 2, 2010)

t0keordie420 said:


> i agree....most of us are losers in the eyes of society but at least were happy losers not the pissed off alcoholic losers haha



agreed.....simply put


----------



## Southern.IL.Buds (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah, i think most potheads would be afraid to tell their own parents just how much they smoke, even though there are no cognitive effects, its the way the government makes marijuana LOOK. For example, my grandma knows i smoke weed, and i showed her rick simpson videos, but she will deny that if she had cancer again that she would use it because of "the image that she would be given". Shes a breast cancer survivor, saying she wouldnt take a hemp oil treatment because everyone would think shes some sort of doper... It makes me angry because shes so mis-educated.. some common beliefs about marijuana are; it lowers your immune system 33%, it lowers sex drive, alters your depth perception, its a gateway drug, its addictive... now you tell me why anyone in their right mind would automatically believe that something thats been used in medecine for thousands of years, does any of these things? Because the fucking government is a bunch of powerhungry, greedy liars


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 2, 2010)

i smoke with my mom.....she is very interested in my grows as well....anytime she pops over she wants to take a look.....and buddy...the government will always be special interests....their bowlshit anti-pot propaganda.....im not being political...but....this great country of the USA is no longer a democracy......its simply ridiculous.....


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, please do not be offended by the title of this thread. i only came here to say this. The reason potheads are considered losers, is because we are content with what we have.

Exactly

I would love nothing more than to live on a mountain like the indians and live off the land. No fuckin 9 to 5 just work to live and have friends and tend to plants and animals god wouldn't that be great?


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 2, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> I would love nothing more than to live on a mountain like the indians and live off the land. No fuckin 9 to 5 just work to live and have friends and tend to plants and animals god wouldn't that be great?


dude....i have honestly thought of that as well....times of plenty.....it would be beautiful


----------



## mcalegolas&bonq420 (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with all of you, if there were no worries in the world and u could kick bak and smoke a fatty that would be great. Im tired of stressing out about "society made" problems. And stoners are consider losers cause u'll never know one the cool people are the ones who brag about weed to make them cooler, and end up doing it every two weeks or so. I'm always around bud and prefer no1 but my freinds to know.


----------



## Southern.IL.Buds (Mar 2, 2010)

I can agree with the both of you, I would enjoy nothing more than to move to alaska and hunt and fish and grow dank marijuana.


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 2, 2010)

yea dude...it would be awesome......right now i live in the city....im sick of it....been here my whole life.....i wish it was just so simple to pick up and move........


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha i totally agree man


----------



## Southern.IL.Buds (Mar 2, 2010)

pshhh its almost worth it to save the money to hire a lawyer to sue some anti marijuana organization and use that money to buy a helicopter and fly away from humanity lol


----------



## kmoo (Mar 2, 2010)

see point in case, everyone is agreeing! lol 

i work and i am studying a bachelor degree, i have children who are happy and well taken care of. i am a better person and mum because weed chills me out! happy days lol


----------



## Skunk Monk (Mar 2, 2010)

I always daydream about living off in the woods away from government, I mean we are born into a country we are forced to live by those rules no matter if they are good for us or not, why can't we be born free, instead we are born to work a meaningless job and born to pay off the governments debt, I just want to live off alone working for what I need not for a epice of paper with someones face on it.
I stopped caring about societies view points so long ago I actually get shocked to hear pot is illegal every now and again when it's brought up, I walk down the street smoking because honestly people might look at you funny if they smell it, or if its really dank and walking straight isnt as easy as it was, but what are they going to do, call the cops cuz they saw someone smoking a joint? as if, Fuck them I live my life in my world as long as i don't hurt anyone else there is noone who can tell me to be happy.

so lets light one up and be proud to be people who at least have the balls to fight a revolution of morality on a personal level, government on a professional level, and happiness on a global level


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 2, 2010)

Skunk Monk said:


> so lets light one up and be proud to be people who at least have the balls to fight a revolution of morality on a personal level, government on a professional level, and happiness on a global level



i can dig that.....


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 2, 2010)

I always daydream about living off in the woods away from government, I mean we are born into a country we are forced to live by those rules no matter if they are good for us or not, why can't we be born free, instead we are born to work a meaningless job and born to pay off the governments debt, I just want to live off alone working for what I need not for a epice of paper with someones face on it.
-totally agree with this and everything in this thread. +rep


----------



## one11 (Mar 2, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> Hello everyone, please do not be offended by the title of this thread. i only came here to say this. The reason potheads are considered losers, is because we are content with what we have.
> 
> Exactly
> 
> I would love nothing more than to live on a mountain like the indians and live off the land. No fuckin 9 to 5 just work to live and have friends and tend to plants and animals god wouldn't that be great?


my friend that would be amazing. sometimes I wish I had been born a long, long time ago. and of course where dank bud grew wild everywhere lol.


----------



## one11 (Mar 2, 2010)

who wants to come with me, and pick out a random island to live on. and live like we want to? smoke, grow, live, love, have fun. who want to do this with me? for real PM me or whatev.

but it wont be like that movie nirvana with leonardo dicaprio.


----------



## bigelm (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree I work in a anti pot environment (I'm a nurse). Everyone I work with talks about weed as if it were so bad an all I want to tell them is fuck you I've been high since day one and can outperfom anyone I work with. Kinda funny if you ask me. Plus the look on there face would be priceless


----------



## kingdavid918 (Mar 3, 2010)

[

but it wont be like that movie nirvana with leonardo dicaprio.[/QUOTE]


u mean the beach


----------



## one11 (Mar 3, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> [
> 
> but it wont be like that movie nirvana with leonardo dicaprio.


 
u mean the beach[/QUOTE]


oh yeah. where did i get nirvana from?


----------



## kingdavid918 (Mar 3, 2010)

lol but the island they were on was perfect except for the crazy guerrilla browers w ak47s


----------



## justperk (Mar 3, 2010)

im not trying to burst anyones bubble or start an argument, just trying to point out that if there were not people who wanted something more and were not "content" then we wouldent have many of the conveniences that we have today...i.e. we wouldnt have these computers to get information or talk on the forums, or the cars we drive around in. 

thats not to say that person is me..i like to think there is someone out there that will achieve enough for both of us..(loser pothead)


----------



## one11 (Mar 3, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> lol but the island they were on was perfect except for the crazy guerrilla browers w ak47s


 
yeah, were the growing cocaine or weed? i cant remember lol. probably cocaine since they seemed mean.


----------



## madcatter (Mar 3, 2010)

Live,love and Laugh since no one gets out of the game of life alive.....


----------



## kingdavid918 (Mar 3, 2010)

one11 said:


> yeah, were the growing cocaine or weed? i cant remember lol. probably cocaine since they seemed mean.


they were growing massive weed but the islanders that they met grew their own!!!!


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2010)

crazy true yo!


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 3, 2010)

Burn all Money and any government will fall. Or just organize so that no one pays their taxes that year no government worker would get paid.


----------



## hazyintentions (Mar 3, 2010)

Southern.IL.Buds said:


> it lowers your immune system 33%, it lowers sex drive, alters your depth perception, its a gateway drug, its addictive...



I always crack up when people try to convince me things like these. Brother I feel your frustration. 



I've got into quite a few arguments with uneducated people telling me how much of a waste of my life marijuana is, that's it's addictive, etc,etc. 


When I meet these people I just want to rip out all of the meaningless,pointless, and illegitimate bull shit that's been crammed into their head.


I've been making straight A's in Honor's classes since age 6, marijuana never stopped that, if anything it inspired me to be better. 

I could go on, I'm sure there's plenty of points I've missed in the 2 pages I skipped but I am glad I can converse here freely with honest minded people. 

As far as "society's" view on us... 

Smoking weed never slowed me down, it's unlocked my mind and expanded my consciousness to limitless possibilities. 
I live my life to the full, and if smoking marijuana is part of that then so be it, at least I'm 100% content. 

Amen brethren.

I feel the need to roll a nice joint right now.


----------



## 408stein (Mar 3, 2010)

one11 said:


> u mean the beach


 
oh yeah. where did i get nirvana from?[/QUOTE]

nirvana seeds


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 3, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Burn all Money and any government will fall. Or just organize so that no one pays their taxes that year no government worker would get paid.


why do you think lsd is soo illegal? hippies were doing just that in the 60s, burning money, speaking out against the govt., etc. nobody likes their power being taken away not me, not the govt., not anyone. 

i want to work to live, not live to work. if i lived on my own plot of land and worked the land to provide for myself (and some friends of course!) i would be perfectly content to never smoke another bowl, joint, or do any other drug for that matter. dont get me wrong i would probably have a field of green-devil-plants but i would take a peaceful sober life over a hectic baked life any day!


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think its about time for that to start again everyone start a civil disobedience protest. I feel like gathering every head I know and smoking a shit ton on the court house lawn every day a 420.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> dude....i have honestly thought of that as well....times of plenty.....it would be beautiful


 fuck man, i think this is all potheads dream... Def. never want a 9-5 I actually swore recently I would never have another 9-5, fuck being a slave.. live ur life and do something ull be happy doing.. Which is why id love to move to cali and grow weed for a living


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

Skunk Monk said:


> I always daydream about living off in the woods away from government, I mean we are born into a country we are forced to live by those rules no matter if they are good for us or not, why can't we be born free, instead we are born to work a meaningless job and born to pay off the governments debt, I just want to live off alone working for what I need not for a epice of paper with someones face on it.
> I stopped caring about societies view points so long ago I actually get shocked to hear pot is illegal every now and again when it's brought up, I walk down the street smoking because honestly people might look at you funny if they smell it, or if its really dank and walking straight isnt as easy as it was, but what are they going to do, call the cops cuz they saw someone smoking a joint? as if, Fuck them I live my life in my world as long as i don't hurt anyone else there is noone who can tell me to be happy.
> 
> so lets light one up and be proud to be people who at least have the balls to fight a revolution of morality on a personal level, government on a professional level, and happiness on a global level


 nicely said.


----------



## sagensour (Mar 3, 2010)

Just working part time and growing OG Kush would be nice. We cant all not work. I gotta have toilet paper,zingers and sour patch kids, man. I cant give it all up. Just working part time would be killer.


----------



## botanikis (Mar 4, 2010)

i live in jungle,and dont worry about world


----------



## johnnytoobad (Mar 4, 2010)

lots of wannabe mt men here....just go live in a natl forest for several years and youll appreciate our taxed lives...go to prison for several and you will either not take responsibilitie and blame the govt or u will appreciate the freedoms we do have.....there is nothing holding neone back here on this thread from moving to alaska and forgetting about society and never paying taxes.....it starts with freeing ur mind and knowing u owe nothing to this world or the people in it.(with the exception of a child of ur loins or womb)
i felt rebellious in my late teens and early 20s and I ACTUALLY did move to the woods and left society behind......i appreciate society much more now....cause well i was cold and hungry alot lonely didnt dig bears rummaging thru my camp had to walk miles for water and wipe ass with leaves...lived on canned goods and morels....lmao gonna go kill from journal now cause i think this site is ultimately a part of a very intricate free society and we dont think our society works free.....have ne of u heard of timothy leary? read his stuff....the merry pranksters they were doers....well what ev guys thank you all on all the web mj sites and forums for showing me im not cut out for the internet nemore....my mind severly disagrees with jus about every argument every newb journal evry "im gonna go and live in the woods" argument.....

Ken Kesey once said "always stay in your own movie" I guess the new gens movie is light years away from the one i was self enlightned to.

in closing id like to suggest a few books....The electric kool aid acid test. on the road. the tao te ching.

no offense anybody just had to say goodbye to forums properly


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 4, 2010)

johnnytoobad said:


> lots of wannabe mt men here....just go live in a natl forest for several years and youll appreciate our taxed lives...go to prison for several and you will either not take responsibilitie and blame the govt or u will appreciate the freedoms we do have.....there is nothing holding neone back here on this thread from moving to alaska and forgetting about society and never paying taxes.....it starts with freeing ur mind and knowing u owe nothing to this world or the people in it.(with the exception of a child of ur loins or womb)
> i felt rebellious in my late teens and early 20s and I ACTUALLY did move to the woods and left society behind......i appreciate society much more now....cause well i was cold and hungry alot lonely didnt dig bears rummaging thru my camp had to walk miles for water and wipe ass with leaves...lived on canned goods and morels....lmao gonna go kill from journal now cause i think this site is ultimately a part of a very intricate free society and we dont think our society works free.....have ne of u heard of timothy leary? read his stuff....the merry pranksters they were doers....well what ev guys thank you all on all the web mj sites and forums for showing me im not cut out for the internet nemore....my mind severly disagrees with jus about every argument every newb journal evry "im gonna go and live in the woods" argument.....
> 
> Ken Kesey once said "always stay in your own movie" I guess the new gens movie is light years away from the one i was self enlightned to.
> ...


one down, how many left?


----------



## greensister (Mar 4, 2010)

You should see some of the DYI grow rooms people post. Holy reatards. Not to mention some of the grade school questions the more, well, stupid ones ask.


----------



## grassified (Mar 4, 2010)

one11 said:


> my friend that would be amazing. sometimes I wish I had been born a long, long time ago. and of course where dank bud grew wild everywhere lol.



yeah man my ultimate dream is to go back in time with all the dankest strains available today and just live in medieval times in my pot castle. Everyone would pay me gold for the "sacred holy god plant" and I would be the richest in the land muahahahaaa. Oh wait that defeats the purpose of this thread. But it still would be awesome, ya gotta admit.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 4, 2010)

grassified said:


> yeah man my ultimate dream is to go back in time with all the dankest strains available today and just live in medieval times in my pot castle. Everyone would pay me gold for the "sacred holy god plant" and I would be the richest in the land muahahahaaa. Oh wait that defeats the purpose of this thread. But it still would be awesome, ya gotta admit.


lmfao, funny shit man.. dont get me wrong i like technology I just dont like the fact that society tells us that we need to have a 9-5 to fit in with their rules. Once you get a 9-5 your life becomes one big repetition.. thats what im not down with. And guess what, if one day your like, "fuck I want a day off..." you have to call ur boss and tell them, " I got food poisoning... been on the toilet and vomiting at the same time all day.."
OTHERWISE YOU GET FIRED!! I want to wake up everyday and do something I care about, something I enjoy doing and never do shit that helps "the man" get rich

but maybe im just young and ideologic..


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a stereotype that potheads are losers because it's hard to become successful and wealthy when everyone knows you smoke pot all the time. "Successful" people do smoke pot, they just can't advertise it because they will lose their jobs or at least damage possible business relationships and chances for advancement. So nobody ever knows about the successful potheads, they only see the ones that don't want or need to maintain a professional reputation.


----------



## t0keordie420 (Mar 4, 2010)

lol this whole thread is just 5 pages of us agreeing with each other and talking about how we wish we were indians and medievel knights in our pot castles haha i love it though and agree with all of this


----------



## Plantguardian (Mar 6, 2010)

First off, good thread. 
Now what else was I gonna say, besides, I agree?  Oh yeah, well said as well.


----------



## Gann (Mar 6, 2010)

JN811 said:


> OTHERWISE YOU GET FIRED!! I want to wake up everyday and do something I care about, something I enjoy doing and never do shit that helps "the man" get rich
> 
> but maybe im just young and ideologic..


It's a nice thought, but that's not how the world works, and never _has _been. You have to work to make a living. Back in the day, you had to go hunting and bash animals skulls in. Today, you have to work a 9-5. 

I understand everyone when they say "I wish it were xyz years in the past.", but don't forget the past isn't how Hollywood depicts it.

The real past: Rotting teeth; bad hygiene. sewage on the streets; etc.


----------



## yanni chingas (Mar 7, 2010)

@souther.Il.Buds 
oh man oh man, im smokin and readin your post and that shit really got me all riled up like a lil' jon track or somethin.. i can dig it man!! I lived in Cali 15 years and i never tripped on what others thought of my smoking, i'm out of the country at the moment and NOW i sense how people look at it (or me when i've been smokin and walkin around with a lovely essence). Generally, the suffering of a society can be traced to its lack of education, now we the people are suffering cuz governments back in the day never sat down and actually got to know Mary..or maybe they did, and they liked it so much they want to keep it all for themselves..it's not about making us criminal but plain greed, they don't wanna share it. i'm going to look into visine stocks, it's one big cover-up.


----------

